

Is Twitter becoming THE reference for the content web? - kalkat

Few weeks back, Twitter announced that the tweet button is present on 3 million websites now. Even looking around, almost every piece of new content (esp textual content), whether it is a WSJ article, blog post by an unknown guy or a local newspaper item, gets tweeted about almost as soon as it is published.<p>If almost all (or a lot of) of the web's content is getting referenced on Twitter, then can Twitter become the most authoritative source for finding relevant information? On any and all topics?
======
TravisWash
Twitter is good creating awareness, but not the best at driving traffic, right
now Stumbleupon is if you have a credible account, engaging content, and a
little bit of luck. Many blog posts receive thousands of views from that site
daily.

